# Trouble Rebuilding Array - Another bad drive?

## Bigun

So I had a hard drive fail out of a RAID-5 array, see this post.

I got a new drive added and got the array rebuilding.... however... during rebuild, the drive seemed to "lock" up, I checked /var/log/messages and found this:

```

Sep 18 18:13:43 localhost kernel: [  633.056055] ata5.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen

Sep 18 18:13:43 localhost kernel: [  633.056066] ata5.00: failed command: WRITE DMA EXT

Sep 18 18:13:43 localhost kernel: [  633.056080] ata5.00: cmd 35/00:00:8f:3c:02/00:04:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 dma 524288 out

Sep 18 18:13:43 localhost kernel: [  633.056083]          res 40/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

Sep 18 18:13:43 localhost kernel: [  633.056088] ata5.00: status: { DRDY }

Sep 18 18:13:43 localhost kernel: [  633.056103] ata5: hard resetting link

Sep 18 18:13:48 localhost kernel: [  638.410017] ata5: link is slow to respond, please be patient (ready=-19)

Sep 18 18:13:53 localhost kernel: [  643.102016] ata5: COMRESET failed (errno=-16)

Sep 18 18:13:53 localhost kernel: [  643.102028] ata5: hard resetting link

Sep 18 18:13:58 localhost kernel: [  648.456019] ata5: link is slow to respond, please be patient (ready=-19)

Sep 18 18:14:03 localhost kernel: [  653.148017] ata5: COMRESET failed (errno=-16)

Sep 18 18:14:03 localhost kernel: [  653.148030] ata5: hard resetting link

Sep 18 18:14:09 localhost kernel: [  658.502019] ata5: link is slow to respond, please be patient (ready=-19)

Sep 18 18:14:17 localhost kernel: [  666.611033] ata5: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 310)

Sep 18 18:14:17 localhost kernel: [  666.667245] ata5.00: configured for UDMA/100

Sep 18 18:14:17 localhost kernel: [  666.667258] ata5.00: device reported invalid CHS sector 0

Sep 18 18:14:17 localhost kernel: [  666.667273] ata5: EH complete

```

After a minute or two the rebuild continued.  It's also going incredibly slow:

```
[>....................]  recovery =  0.0% (210836/1465135936) finish=332207.3min speed=73K/sec
```

This has me worried.... so do I need to yank this drive out and get another one?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Bigun,

I suspect that drive is doing a lot of resets like that but if you are using the array, the rebuild will get out of the way and be very slow.

Get smartmontools and look at the drives internal error log.

I've had 2 out of 5 2Tb WD Greens fail within 9 months.

Its worth running the short test on the drives too.

----------

## Bigun

```

Sep 18 18:24:11 localhost kernel: [ 1261.237163] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] Unhandled error code

Sep 18 18:24:11 localhost kernel: [ 1261.237168] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd]  Result: hostbyte=DID_BAD_TARGET driverbyte=DRIVER_OK

Sep 18 18:24:11 localhost kernel: [ 1261.237176] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] CDB: Write(10): 2a 00 00 06 8f 77 00 03 f0 00

Sep 18 18:24:11 localhost kernel: [ 1261.237190] end_request: I/O error, dev sdd, sector 429943

Sep 18 18:24:11 localhost kernel: [ 1261.237333] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] Unhandled error code

Sep 18 18:24:11 localhost kernel: [ 1261.237338] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd]  Result: hostbyte=DID_BAD_TARGET driverbyte=DRIVER_OK

Sep 18 18:24:11 localhost kernel: [ 1261.237344] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] CDB: Write(10): 2a 00 00 06 93 67 00 04 00 00

Sep 18 18:24:11 localhost kernel: [ 1261.237356] end_request: I/O error, dev sdd, sector 430951

Sep 18 18:24:11 localhost kernel: [ 1261.237418] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] Unhandled error code

Sep 18 18:24:11 localhost kernel: [ 1261.237423] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd]  Result: hostbyte=DID_BAD_TARGET driverbyte=DRIVER_OK

Sep 18 18:24:11 localhost kernel: [ 1261.237428] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] CDB: Write(10): 2a 00 00 06 97 67 00 00 08 00

Sep 18 18:24:11 localhost kernel: [ 1261.237440] end_request: I/O error, dev sdd, sector 431975

Sep 18 18:24:11 localhost kernel: [ 1261.237468] md/raid:md125: Disk failure on sdd1, disabling device.

Sep 18 18:24:11 localhost kernel: [ 1261.237471] md/raid:md125: Operation continuing on 2 devices.

Sep 18 18:24:11 localhost kernel: [ 1261.270159] md: md125: recovery done.

Sep 18 18:24:11 localhost kernel: [ 1261.346178] RAID conf printout:

Sep 18 18:24:11 localhost kernel: [ 1261.346188]  --- level:5 rd:3 wd:2

Sep 18 18:24:11 localhost kernel: [ 1261.346194]  disk 0, o:1, dev:sdc1

Sep 18 18:24:11 localhost kernel: [ 1261.346199]  disk 1, o:0, dev:sdd1

Sep 18 18:24:11 localhost kernel: [ 1261.346202]  disk 2, o:1, dev:sde1

Sep 18 18:24:11 localhost kernel: [ 1261.346205] RAID conf printout:

Sep 18 18:24:11 localhost kernel: [ 1261.346209]  --- level:5 rd:3 wd:2

Sep 18 18:24:11 localhost kernel: [ 1261.346212]  disk 0, o:1, dev:sdc1

Sep 18 18:24:11 localhost kernel: [ 1261.346216]  disk 2, o:1, dev:sde1

```

OMG.... now I'm questioning the controller... advice?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Bigun,

Get smartmontools and read the internal error log.

If you don't have a backup, get ddrescue too and space to make an image of the drive.

It might be a SATA data cable failure but lets look at the logs.

----------

## Bigun

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Bigun,
> 
> Get smartmontools and read the internal error log.
> 
> If you don't have a backup, get ddrescue too and space to make an image of the drive.
> ...

 

I've already got offsite backup.    :Very Happy: 

I've also got smartmontools installed already, what information am I after and how do I collect it?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Bigun,

```
smartctrl -x /dev/...
```

 is a good start.  Thats everything 

Read the man page.  There us a shorter form of the output thats useful.

Also run the short test and look at the results afterwards.

Post if you need more help but its mightnight here, so this is my last post tonight.

----------

## Bigun

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Bigun,
> 
> ```
> smartctrl -x /dev/...
> ```
> ...

 

No worries, see you tomorrow!

```
smartctl 5.42 2011-10-20 r3458 [i686-linux-3.2.1-gentoo-r2] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-11 by Bruce Allen, http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net

Vendor:               /4:0:0:0

Product:

User Capacity:        600,332,565,813,390,450 bytes [600 PB]

Logical block size:   774843950 bytes

scsiModePageOffset: response length too short, resp_len=47 offset=50 bd_len=46

>> Terminate command early due to bad response to IEC mode page

A mandatory SMART command failed: exiting. To continue, add one or more '-T permissive' options.

```

When I attempt short test:

```
# smartctl -t short /dev/sdd

smartctl 5.42 2011-10-20 r3458 [i686-linux-3.2.1-gentoo-r2] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-11 by Bruce Allen, http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net

Short Background Self Test has begun

Use smartctl -X to abort test

# smartctl -l selftest /dev/sdd

smartctl 5.42 2011-10-20 r3458 [i686-linux-3.2.1-gentoo-r2] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-11 by Bruce Allen, http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net

Device does not support Self Test logging

```

----------

## Bigun

I may indeed had purchased another bad drive.  I drove into work and borrowed two 3 Tb drives.

I put one in, copied the partition structure from another drive, added it into the array, and it is building much, much, much faster.

```
[>....................]  recovery =  0.1% (1488020/1465135936) finish=1934.6min speed=12608K/sec

```

I'll let it finish building before I make any final calls.

One quick question though, the new 1.5 Tb I bought, I simply created one large primary partition that consumed the whole drive, instead of copying the partition structure from another drive, would that have made it do a partial build then fail out?

----------

## Bigun

Nope, the 3 Tb failed out.

```

Sep 18 22:35:23 localhost kernel: [16333.232015] ata5: COMRESET failed (errno=-16)

Sep 18 22:35:23 localhost kernel: [16333.232024] ata5: reset failed, giving up

Sep 18 22:35:23 localhost kernel: [16333.232031] ata5.00: disabled

Sep 18 22:35:23 localhost kernel: [16333.232069] ata5: EH complete

Sep 18 22:35:23 localhost kernel: [16333.232563] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] Unhandled error code

Sep 18 22:35:23 localhost kernel: [16333.232569] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd]  Result: hostbyte=DID_BAD_TARGET driverbyte=DRIVER_OK

Sep 18 22:35:23 localhost kernel: [16333.232577] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] CDB: Write(10): 2a 00 01 85 1e b7 00 04 00 00

Sep 18 22:35:23 localhost kernel: [16333.232592] end_request: I/O error, dev sdd, sector 25501367

Sep 18 22:35:23 localhost kernel: [16333.232689] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] Unhandled error code

Sep 18 22:35:23 localhost kernel: [16333.232694] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd]  Result: hostbyte=DID_BAD_TARGET driverbyte=DRIVER_OK

Sep 18 22:35:23 localhost kernel: [16333.232700] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] CDB: Write(10): 2a 00 01 85 22 b7 00 04 00 00

Sep 18 22:35:23 localhost kernel: [16333.232712] end_request: I/O error, dev sdd, sector 25502391

Sep 18 22:35:23 localhost smartd[2052]: Device: /dev/sdd [SAT], not capable of SMART self-check

Sep 18 22:35:23 localhost kernel: [16333.234300] md/raid:md125: Disk failure on sdd1, disabling device.

Sep 18 22:35:23 localhost kernel: [16333.234303] md/raid:md125: Operation continuing on 2 devices.

Sep 18 22:35:23 localhost smartd[2052]: Device: /dev/sdd [SAT], failed to read SMART Attribute Data

Sep 18 22:35:23 localhost smartd[2052]: Device: /dev/sdd [SAT], Read SMART Self Test Log Failed

Sep 18 22:35:23 localhost smartd[2052]: Device: /dev/sdd [SAT], Read Summary SMART Error Log failed

Sep 18 22:35:23 localhost kernel: [16333.266137] md: md125: recovery done.

Sep 18 22:35:23 localhost kernel: [16333.331145] RAID conf printout:

Sep 18 22:35:23 localhost kernel: [16333.331151]  --- level:5 rd:3 wd:2

Sep 18 22:35:23 localhost kernel: [16333.331156]  disk 0, o:1, dev:sdc1

Sep 18 22:35:23 localhost kernel: [16333.331160]  disk 1, o:0, dev:sdd1

Sep 18 22:35:23 localhost kernel: [16333.331164]  disk 2, o:1, dev:sde1

Sep 18 22:35:23 localhost kernel: [16333.331167] RAID conf printout:

Sep 18 22:35:23 localhost kernel: [16333.331170]  --- level:5 rd:3 wd:2

Sep 18 22:35:23 localhost kernel: [16333.331173]  disk 0, o:1, dev:sdc1

Sep 18 22:35:23 localhost kernel: [16333.331177]  disk 2, o:1, dev:sde1

```

Damn, just about 30 minutes after the last post too.

Not sure if I should try the other one or just start digging into the system and find out if I have a bad SATA card or whatever.

*edit*

I've stuck the the second 3 Tb drive in and it has been building for about 2 hours with no issues.  Keeping my eye on it.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Bigun,

```
User Capacity:        600,332,565,813,390,450 bytes [600 PB] 
```

Can I get a couple of those   :)

Some of the smart data, like the info block is actually stored in flash memory on the drive.  If this is gone, and thats what the above indicates, something really horrible has happened.

As you did not partition the drive correctly, I suspect that it would have rebuilt OK but if you had loat one of the properly partitioned drived later, mdadm would not have been happy to start with the the incorrectly partitioned drive as it would be unable to start all of your raid sets.  The partition table is outside of any filesystem, therfore its not covered in any rebuild process.

You may have a PSU or data cable issue.  Its quite possible to reflash the drive firmware but I don't see it happenig by accident.

Can you try the 600 PB drive in another system and see what smartctrl says about it there?

----------

## Bigun

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Bigun,
> 
> ```
> User Capacity:        600,332,565,813,390,450 bytes [600 PB] 
> ```
> ...

 

Yeah, I noticed that 600 PB thing too.   :Smile: 

The current story is the the 2nd hard drive I borrowed from work rebuilt the array successfully.  So now that I'm out of the danger zone, I'm going to take all 3 failed drives back (the original failed drive, the purchased failed drive, and the 3TB borrowed work drive) with me to work to do some tests on them.  I have some little HP slimlines I can hook them up to and boot off of some linux CD OS's.  I'm about to go in, in a few hours, will get back to you then.

----------

## Bigun

This is nuts, this is the 3TB drive that failed out.  Results of the "-x" and "-t short" options from smartctl:

-x

```
smartctl 5.42 2011-10-20 r3458 [i686-linux-3.3.0-gentoo] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-11 by Bruce Allen, http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Model Family:     Western Digital Caviar Green (Adv. Format)

Device Model:     WDC WD30EZRX-00MMMB0

Serial Number:    WD-WCAWZ1889074

LU WWN Device Id: 5 0014ee 25bfff567

Firmware Version: 80.00A80

User Capacity:    3,000,592,982,016 bytes [3.00 TB]

Sector Sizes:     512 bytes logical, 4096 bytes physical

Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]

ATA Version is:   8

ATA Standard is:  Exact ATA specification draft version not indicated

Local Time is:    Thu Sep 20 08:57:58 2012 UTC

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x80)   Offline data collection activity

               was never started.

               Auto Offline Data Collection: Enabled.

Self-test execution status:      (   0)   The previous self-test routine completed

               without error or no self-test has ever 

               been run.

Total time to complete Offline 

data collection:       (51180) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:           (0x7b) SMART execute Offline immediate.

               Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

               Suspend Offline collection upon new

               command.

               Offline surface scan supported.

               Self-test supported.

               Conveyance Self-test supported.

               Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003)   Saves SMART data before entering

               power-saving mode.

               Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01)   Error logging supported.

               General Purpose Logging supported.

Short self-test routine 

recommended polling time:     (   2) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:     ( 255) minutes.

Conveyance self-test routine

recommended polling time:     (   5) minutes.

SCT capabilities:           (0x3035)   SCT Status supported.

               SCT Feature Control supported.

               SCT Data Table supported.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAGS    VALUE WORST THRESH FAIL RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     POSR-K   168   168   051    -    88

  3 Spin_Up_Time            POS--K   210   141   021    -    6500

  4 Start_Stop_Count        -O--CK   100   100   000    -    25

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   PO--CK   200   200   140    -    0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         -OSR-K   136   136   000    -    2791

  9 Power_On_Hours          -O--CK   100   100   000    -    49

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        -O--CK   100   253   000    -    0

 11 Calibration_Retry_Count -O--CK   100   253   000    -    0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       -O--CK   100   100   000    -    25

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count -O--CK   200   200   000    -    23

193 Load_Cycle_Count        -O--CK   200   200   000    -    239

194 Temperature_Celsius     -O---K   127   105   000    -    25

196 Reallocated_Event_Count -O--CK   200   200   000    -    0

197 Current_Pending_Sector  -O--CK   200   200   000    -    0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   ----CK   100   253   000    -    0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    -O--CK   200   200   000    -    0

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   ---R--   100   253   000    -    0

                            ||||||_ K auto-keep

                            |||||__ C event count

                            ||||___ R error rate

                            |||____ S speed/performance

                            ||_____ O updated online

                            |______ P prefailure warning

General Purpose Log Directory Version 1

SMART           Log Directory Version 1 [multi-sector log support]

GP/S  Log at address 0x00 has    1 sectors [Log Directory]

SMART Log at address 0x01 has    1 sectors [Summary SMART error log]

SMART Log at address 0x02 has    5 sectors [Comprehensive SMART error log]

GP    Log at address 0x03 has    6 sectors [Ext. Comprehensive SMART error log]

SMART Log at address 0x06 has    1 sectors [SMART self-test log]

GP    Log at address 0x07 has    1 sectors [Extended self-test log]

SMART Log at address 0x09 has    1 sectors [Selective self-test log]

GP    Log at address 0x10 has    1 sectors [NCQ Command Error log]

GP    Log at address 0x11 has    1 sectors [SATA Phy Event Counters]

GP/S  Log at address 0x80 has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x81 has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x82 has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x83 has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x84 has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x85 has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x86 has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x87 has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x88 has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x89 has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x8a has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x8b has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x8c has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x8d has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x8e has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x8f has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x90 has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x91 has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x92 has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x93 has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x94 has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x95 has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x96 has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x97 has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x98 has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x99 has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x9a has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x9b has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x9c has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x9d has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x9e has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x9f has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0xa0 has   16 sectors [Device vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0xa1 has   16 sectors [Device vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0xa2 has   16 sectors [Device vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0xa3 has   16 sectors [Device vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0xa4 has   16 sectors [Device vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0xa5 has   16 sectors [Device vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0xa6 has   16 sectors [Device vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0xa7 has   16 sectors [Device vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0xa8 has    1 sectors [Device vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0xa9 has    1 sectors [Device vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0xaa has    1 sectors [Device vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0xab has    1 sectors [Device vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0xac has    1 sectors [Device vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0xad has    1 sectors [Device vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0xae has    1 sectors [Device vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0xaf has    1 sectors [Device vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0xb0 has    1 sectors [Device vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0xb1 has    1 sectors [Device vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0xb2 has    1 sectors [Device vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0xb3 has    1 sectors [Device vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0xb4 has    1 sectors [Device vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0xb5 has    1 sectors [Device vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0xb6 has    1 sectors [Device vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0xb7 has    1 sectors [Device vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0xbd has    1 sectors [Device vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0xc0 has    1 sectors [Device vendor specific log]

GP    Log at address 0xc1 has   93 sectors [Device vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0xe0 has    1 sectors [SCT Command/Status]

GP/S  Log at address 0xe1 has    1 sectors [SCT Data Transfer]

SMART Extended Comprehensive Error Log Version: 1 (6 sectors)

Device Error Count: 9

   CR     = Command Register

   FEATR  = Features Register

   COUNT  = Count (was: Sector Count) Register

   LBA_48 = Upper bytes of LBA High/Mid/Low Registers ]  ATA-8

   LH     = LBA High (was: Cylinder High) Register    ]   LBA

   LM     = LBA Mid (was: Cylinder Low) Register      ] Register

   LL     = LBA Low (was: Sector Number) Register     ]

   DV     = Device (was: Device/Head) Register

   DC     = Device Control Register

   ER     = Error register

   ST     = Status register

Powered_Up_Time is measured from power on, and printed as

DDd+hh:mm:SS.sss where DD=days, hh=hours, mm=minutes,

SS=sec, and sss=millisec. It "wraps" after 49.710 days.

Error 9 [8] occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 42 hours (1 days + 18 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER -- ST COUNT  LBA_48  LH LM LL DV DC

  -- -- -- == -- == == == -- -- -- -- --

  40 -- 51 00 08 00 00 00 65 79 79 40 00  Error: UNC 8 sectors at LBA = 0x00657979 = 6650233

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FEATR COUNT  LBA_48  LH LM LL DV DC  Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- == -- == -- == == == -- -- -- -- --  ---------------  --------------------

  c8 00 00 00 08 00 00 00 65 79 79 40 00     00:16:46.866  READ DMA

  c8 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 0a 40 00     00:16:46.866  READ DMA

  c8 00 00 00 08 00 00 00 65 79 79 40 00     00:16:35.445  READ DMA

  c8 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 09 40 00     00:16:35.445  READ DMA

  c8 00 00 00 08 00 00 00 65 79 79 40 00     00:16:28.662  READ DMA

Error 8 [7] occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 42 hours (1 days + 18 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER -- ST COUNT  LBA_48  LH LM LL DV DC

  -- -- -- == -- == == == -- -- -- -- --

  40 -- 51 00 08 00 00 00 65 79 79 40 00  Error: UNC 8 sectors at LBA = 0x00657979 = 6650233

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FEATR COUNT  LBA_48  LH LM LL DV DC  Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- == -- == -- == == == -- -- -- -- --  ---------------  --------------------

  c8 00 00 00 08 00 00 00 65 79 79 40 00     00:16:35.445  READ DMA

  c8 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 09 40 00     00:16:35.445  READ DMA

  c8 00 00 00 08 00 00 00 65 79 79 40 00     00:16:28.662  READ DMA

  c8 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 08 40 00     00:16:28.662  READ DMA

  c8 00 00 00 08 00 00 00 65 79 79 40 00     00:16:19.905  READ DMA

Error 7 [6] occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 42 hours (1 days + 18 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER -- ST COUNT  LBA_48  LH LM LL DV DC

  -- -- -- == -- == == == -- -- -- -- --

  40 -- 51 00 08 00 00 00 65 79 79 40 00  Error: UNC 8 sectors at LBA = 0x00657979 = 6650233

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FEATR COUNT  LBA_48  LH LM LL DV DC  Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- == -- == -- == == == -- -- -- -- --  ---------------  --------------------

  c8 00 00 00 08 00 00 00 65 79 79 40 00     00:16:28.662  READ DMA

  c8 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 08 40 00     00:16:28.662  READ DMA

  c8 00 00 00 08 00 00 00 65 79 79 40 00     00:16:19.905  READ DMA

  c8 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 07 40 00     00:16:19.905  READ DMA

  c8 00 00 00 08 00 00 00 65 79 71 40 00     00:16:12.101  READ DMA

Error 6 [5] occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 42 hours (1 days + 18 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER -- ST COUNT  LBA_48  LH LM LL DV DC

  -- -- -- == -- == == == -- -- -- -- --

  40 -- 51 00 08 00 00 00 65 79 79 40 00  Error: UNC 8 sectors at LBA = 0x00657979 = 6650233

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FEATR COUNT  LBA_48  LH LM LL DV DC  Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- == -- == -- == == == -- -- -- -- --  ---------------  --------------------

  c8 00 00 00 08 00 00 00 65 79 79 40 00     00:16:19.905  READ DMA

  c8 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 07 40 00     00:16:19.905  READ DMA

  c8 00 00 00 08 00 00 00 65 79 71 40 00     00:16:12.101  READ DMA

  c8 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 06 40 00     00:16:12.101  READ DMA

  c8 00 00 00 08 00 00 00 65 79 71 40 00     00:16:09.625  READ DMA

Error 5 [4] occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 42 hours (1 days + 18 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER -- ST COUNT  LBA_48  LH LM LL DV DC

  -- -- -- == -- == == == -- -- -- -- --

  40 -- 51 00 08 00 00 00 65 79 78 40 00  Error: UNC 8 sectors at LBA = 0x00657978 = 6650232

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FEATR COUNT  LBA_48  LH LM LL DV DC  Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- == -- == -- == == == -- -- -- -- --  ---------------  --------------------

  c8 00 00 00 08 00 00 00 65 79 71 40 00     00:16:12.101  READ DMA

  c8 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 06 40 00     00:16:12.101  READ DMA

  c8 00 00 00 08 00 00 00 65 79 71 40 00     00:16:09.625  READ DMA

  c8 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 05 40 00     00:16:09.625  READ DMA

  c8 00 00 00 08 00 00 00 65 79 71 40 00     00:16:04.831  READ DMA

Error 4 [3] occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 42 hours (1 days + 18 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER -- ST COUNT  LBA_48  LH LM LL DV DC

  -- -- -- == -- == == == -- -- -- -- --

  40 -- 51 00 08 00 00 00 65 79 78 40 00  Error: UNC 8 sectors at LBA = 0x00657978 = 6650232

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FEATR COUNT  LBA_48  LH LM LL DV DC  Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- == -- == -- == == == -- -- -- -- --  ---------------  --------------------

  c8 00 00 00 08 00 00 00 65 79 71 40 00     00:16:09.625  READ DMA

  c8 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 05 40 00     00:16:09.625  READ DMA

  c8 00 00 00 08 00 00 00 65 79 71 40 00     00:16:04.831  READ DMA

  c8 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 04 40 00     00:16:04.831  READ DMA

  c8 00 00 00 08 00 00 00 65 79 71 40 00     00:15:55.284  READ DMA

Error 3 [2] occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 42 hours (1 days + 18 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER -- ST COUNT  LBA_48  LH LM LL DV DC

  -- -- -- == -- == == == -- -- -- -- --

  40 -- 51 00 08 00 00 00 65 79 78 40 00  Error: UNC 8 sectors at LBA = 0x00657978 = 6650232

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FEATR COUNT  LBA_48  LH LM LL DV DC  Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- == -- == -- == == == -- -- -- -- --  ---------------  --------------------

  c8 00 00 00 08 00 00 00 65 79 71 40 00     00:16:04.831  READ DMA

  c8 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 04 40 00     00:16:04.831  READ DMA

  c8 00 00 00 08 00 00 00 65 79 71 40 00     00:15:55.284  READ DMA

  c8 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 03 40 00     00:15:55.284  READ DMA

  c8 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 02 40 00     00:15:55.284  READ DMA

Error 2 [1] occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 42 hours (1 days + 18 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER -- ST COUNT  LBA_48  LH LM LL DV DC

  -- -- -- == -- == == == -- -- -- -- --

  40 -- 51 00 08 00 00 00 65 79 78 40 00  Error: UNC 8 sectors at LBA = 0x00657978 = 6650232

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FEATR COUNT  LBA_48  LH LM LL DV DC  Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- == -- == -- == == == -- -- -- -- --  ---------------  --------------------

  c8 00 00 00 08 00 00 00 65 79 71 40 00     00:15:55.284  READ DMA

  c8 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 03 40 00     00:15:55.284  READ DMA

  c8 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 02 40 00     00:15:55.284  READ DMA

  c8 00 00 00 08 00 00 00 65 79 69 40 00     00:15:55.284  READ DMA

  c8 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 21 40 00     00:15:55.284  READ DMA

SMART Extended Self-test Log Version: 1 (1 sectors)

No self-tests have been logged.  [To run self-tests, use: smartctl -t]

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

    1        0        0  Not_testing

    2        0        0  Not_testing

    3        0        0  Not_testing

    4        0        0  Not_testing

    5        0        0  Not_testing

Selective self-test flags (0x0):

  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.

If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.

SCT Status Version:                  3

SCT Version (vendor specific):       258 (0x0102)

SCT Support Level:                   1

Device State:                        Active (0)

Current Temperature:                    25 Celsius

Power Cycle Min/Max Temperature:     21/25 Celsius

Lifetime    Min/Max Temperature:     21/47 Celsius

Under/Over Temperature Limit Count:   0/0

SCT Temperature History Version:     2

Temperature Sampling Period:         1 minute

Temperature Logging Interval:        1 minute

Min/Max recommended Temperature:      0/60 Celsius

Min/Max Temperature Limit:           -41/85 Celsius

Temperature History Size (Index):    478 (150)

Index    Estimated Time   Temperature Celsius

 151    2012-09-20 01:00    24  *****

 ...    ..(  5 skipped).    ..  *****

 157    2012-09-20 01:06    24  *****

 158    2012-09-20 01:07    23  ****

 ...    ..(  2 skipped).    ..  ****

 161    2012-09-20 01:10    23  ****

 162    2012-09-20 01:11    22  ***

 ...    ..( 11 skipped).    ..  ***

 174    2012-09-20 01:23    22  ***

 175    2012-09-20 01:24    23  ****

 176    2012-09-20 01:25    23  ****

 177    2012-09-20 01:26     ?  -

 178    2012-09-20 01:27    26  *******

 179    2012-09-20 01:28    26  *******

 180    2012-09-20 01:29    27  ********

 181    2012-09-20 01:30    28  *********

 182    2012-09-20 01:31    29  **********

 183    2012-09-20 01:32    29  **********

 184    2012-09-20 01:33    29  **********

 185    2012-09-20 01:34    30  ***********

 186    2012-09-20 01:35    30  ***********

 187    2012-09-20 01:36    30  ***********

 188    2012-09-20 01:37    31  ************

 189    2012-09-20 01:38    31  ************

 190    2012-09-20 01:39    31  ************

 191    2012-09-20 01:40    32  *************

 ...    ..( 10 skipped).    ..  *************

 202    2012-09-20 01:51    32  *************

 203    2012-09-20 01:52    33  **************

 ...    ..( 13 skipped).    ..  **************

 217    2012-09-20 02:06    33  **************

 218    2012-09-20 02:07     ?  -

 219    2012-09-20 02:08    33  **************

 ...    ..( 84 skipped).    ..  **************

 304    2012-09-20 03:33    33  **************

 305    2012-09-20 03:34    32  *************

 ...    ..( 34 skipped).    ..  *************

 340    2012-09-20 04:09    32  *************

 341    2012-09-20 04:10    33  **************

 342    2012-09-20 04:11    32  *************

 ...    ..( 20 skipped).    ..  *************

 363    2012-09-20 04:32    32  *************

 364    2012-09-20 04:33    31  ************

 365    2012-09-20 04:34    32  *************

 ...    ..(  2 skipped).    ..  *************

 368    2012-09-20 04:37    32  *************

 369    2012-09-20 04:38    31  ************

 370    2012-09-20 04:39    32  *************

 371    2012-09-20 04:40    31  ************

 372    2012-09-20 04:41    32  *************

 ...    ..(  3 skipped).    ..  *************

 376    2012-09-20 04:45    32  *************

 377    2012-09-20 04:46    31  ************

 378    2012-09-20 04:47    32  *************

 379    2012-09-20 04:48    32  *************

 380    2012-09-20 04:49    32  *************

 381    2012-09-20 04:50    31  ************

 ...    ..(225 skipped).    ..  ************

 129    2012-09-20 08:36    31  ************

 130    2012-09-20 08:37    30  ***********

 131    2012-09-20 08:38    30  ***********

 132    2012-09-20 08:39    31  ************

 ...    ..(  2 skipped).    ..  ************

 135    2012-09-20 08:42    31  ************

 136    2012-09-20 08:43     ?  -

 137    2012-09-20 08:44    22  ***

 138    2012-09-20 08:45    22  ***

 139    2012-09-20 08:46    23  ****

 140    2012-09-20 08:47    24  *****

 141    2012-09-20 08:48     ?  -

 142    2012-09-20 08:49    22  ***

 143    2012-09-20 08:50    21  **

 144    2012-09-20 08:51    22  ***

 145    2012-09-20 08:52    22  ***

 146    2012-09-20 08:53    23  ****

 147    2012-09-20 08:54    24  *****

 148    2012-09-20 08:55    25  ******

 149    2012-09-20 08:56    25  ******

 150    2012-09-20 08:57    25  ******

Warning: device does not support SCT Error Recovery Control command

SATA Phy Event Counters (GP Log 0x11)

ID      Size     Value  Description

0x0001  2            0  Command failed due to ICRC error

0x0002  2            0  R_ERR response for data FIS

0x0003  2            0  R_ERR response for device-to-host data FIS

0x0004  2            0  R_ERR response for host-to-device data FIS

0x0005  2            0  R_ERR response for non-data FIS

0x0006  2            0  R_ERR response for device-to-host non-data FIS

0x0007  2            0  R_ERR response for host-to-device non-data FIS

0x000a  2            1  Device-to-host register FISes sent due to a COMRESET

0x000b  2            0  CRC errors within host-to-device FIS

0x8000  4          529  Vendor specific

```

-t short

```

smartctl 5.42 2011-10-20 r3458 [i686-linux-3.3.0-gentoo] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-11 by Bruce Allen, http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error

# 1  Short offline       Completed: read failure       10%        49         17009640

```

----------

## Bigun

Same outputs for the original 1.5 Tb drive that failed:

-x

```
smartctl 5.42 2011-10-20 r3458 [i686-linux-3.3.0-gentoo] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-11 by Bruce Allen, http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Model Family:     SAMSUNG SpinPoint F2 EG

Device Model:     SAMSUNG HD154UI

Serial Number:    S1XWJ1KZ213845

LU WWN Device Id: 5 0024e9 00302518a

Firmware Version: 1AG01118

User Capacity:    1,500,301,910,016 bytes [1.50 TB]

Sector Size:      512 bytes logical/physical

Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]

ATA Version is:   8

ATA Standard is:  ATA-8-ACS revision 3b

Local Time is:    Thu Sep 20 09:31:47 2012 UTC

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x00)   Offline data collection activity

               was never started.

               Auto Offline Data Collection: Disabled.

Self-test execution status:      ( 121)   The previous self-test completed having

               the read element of the test failed.

Total time to complete Offline 

data collection:       (19519) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:           (0x7b) SMART execute Offline immediate.

               Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

               Suspend Offline collection upon new

               command.

               Offline surface scan supported.

               Self-test supported.

               Conveyance Self-test supported.

               Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003)   Saves SMART data before entering

               power-saving mode.

               Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01)   Error logging supported.

               General Purpose Logging supported.

Short self-test routine 

recommended polling time:     (   2) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:     ( 255) minutes.

Conveyance self-test routine

recommended polling time:     (  34) minutes.

SCT capabilities:           (0x003f)   SCT Status supported.

               SCT Error Recovery Control supported.

               SCT Feature Control supported.

               SCT Data Table supported.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAGS    VALUE WORST THRESH FAIL RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     POSR--   100   098   051    -    43

  3 Spin_Up_Time            POS---   070   070   011    -    9680

  4 Start_Stop_Count        -O--CK   100   100   000    -    64

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   PO--CK   099   099   010    -    24

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         POSR--   100   100   051    -    0

  8 Seek_Time_Performance   P-S--K   100   100   015    -    10970

  9 Power_On_Hours          -O--CK   096   096   000    -    21364

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        PO--CK   100   100   051    -    0

 11 Calibration_Retry_Count -O--C-   100   100   000    -    2

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       -O--CK   100   100   000    -    64

 13 Read_Soft_Error_Rate    -OSR--   100   098   000    -    38

183 Runtime_Bad_Block       -O--CK   100   100   000    -    0

184 End-to-End_Error        PO--CK   100   100   000    -    0

187 Reported_Uncorrect      -O--CK   100   100   000    -    430

188 Command_Timeout         -O--CK   100   100   000    -    0

190 Airflow_Temperature_Cel -O---K   085   046   000    -    15 (Min/Max 15/15)

194 Temperature_Celsius     -O---K   083   045   000    -    17 (Min/Max 15/17)

195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered  -O-RC-   100   100   000    -    2158

196 Reallocated_Event_Count -O--CK   099   099   000    -    24

197 Current_Pending_Sector  -O--C-   100   100   000    -    8

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   ----CK   100   100   000    -    1

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    -OSRCK   100   100   000    -    0

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   -O-R--   099   099   000    -    100

201 Soft_Read_Error_Rate    -O-R--   253   253   000    -    0

                            ||||||_ K auto-keep

                            |||||__ C event count

                            ||||___ R error rate

                            |||____ S speed/performance

                            ||_____ O updated online

                            |______ P prefailure warning

General Purpose Log Directory Version 1

SMART           Log Directory Version 1 [multi-sector log support]

GP/S  Log at address 0x00 has    1 sectors [Log Directory]

SMART Log at address 0x01 has    1 sectors [Summary SMART error log]

SMART Log at address 0x02 has    2 sectors [Comprehensive SMART error log]

GP    Log at address 0x03 has    2 sectors [Ext. Comprehensive SMART error log]

GP    Log at address 0x04 has    2 sectors [Device Statistics log]

SMART Log at address 0x06 has    1 sectors [SMART self-test log]

GP    Log at address 0x07 has    2 sectors [Extended self-test log]

SMART Log at address 0x09 has    1 sectors [Selective self-test log]

GP    Log at address 0x10 has    1 sectors [NCQ Command Error log]

GP    Log at address 0x11 has    1 sectors [SATA Phy Event Counters]

GP    Log at address 0x20 has    2 sectors [Streaming performance log]

GP    Log at address 0x21 has    1 sectors [Write stream error log]

GP    Log at address 0x22 has    1 sectors [Read stream error log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x80 has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x81 has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x82 has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x83 has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x84 has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x85 has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x86 has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x87 has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x88 has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x89 has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x8a has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x8b has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x8c has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x8d has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x8e has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x8f has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x90 has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x91 has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x92 has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x93 has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x94 has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x95 has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x96 has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x97 has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x98 has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x99 has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x9a has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x9b has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x9c has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x9d has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x9e has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x9f has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0xe0 has    1 sectors [SCT Command/Status]

GP/S  Log at address 0xe1 has    1 sectors [SCT Data Transfer]

SMART Extended Comprehensive Error Log Version: 1 (2 sectors)

Device Error Count: 255 (device log contains only the most recent 8 errors)

   CR     = Command Register

   FEATR  = Features Register

   COUNT  = Count (was: Sector Count) Register

   LBA_48 = Upper bytes of LBA High/Mid/Low Registers ]  ATA-8

   LH     = LBA High (was: Cylinder High) Register    ]   LBA

   LM     = LBA Mid (was: Cylinder Low) Register      ] Register

   LL     = LBA Low (was: Sector Number) Register     ]

   DV     = Device (was: Device/Head) Register

   DC     = Device Control Register

   ER     = Error register

   ST     = Status register

Powered_Up_Time is measured from power on, and printed as

DDd+hh:mm:SS.sss where DD=days, hh=hours, mm=minutes,

SS=sec, and sss=millisec. It "wraps" after 49.710 days.

Error 255 [6] occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 21072 hours (878 days + 0 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER -- ST COUNT  LBA_48  LH LM LL DV DC

  -- -- -- == -- == == == -- -- -- -- --

  40 -- 51 00 00 00 00 05 76 2f f2 e5 00  Error: UNC at LBA = 0x05762ff2 = 91631602

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FEATR COUNT  LBA_48  LH LM LL DV DC  Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- == -- == -- == == == -- -- -- -- --  ---------------  --------------------

  c8 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 76 2f bf e5 00  6d+07:02:49.794  READ DMA

  27 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 00  6d+07:02:49.794  READ NATIVE MAX ADDRESS EXT

  ec 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 a0 02  6d+07:02:49.774  IDENTIFY DEVICE

  ef 00 03 00 45 00 00 00 00 00 00 a0 02  6d+07:02:49.774  SET FEATURES [Set transfer mode]

  27 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 00  6d+07:02:49.774  READ NATIVE MAX ADDRESS EXT

Error 254 [5] occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 21072 hours (878 days + 0 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER -- ST COUNT  LBA_48  LH LM LL DV DC

  -- -- -- == -- == == == -- -- -- -- --

  40 -- 51 00 00 00 00 05 76 2f f2 e5 00  Error: UNC at LBA = 0x05762ff2 = 91631602

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FEATR COUNT  LBA_48  LH LM LL DV DC  Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- == -- == -- == == == -- -- -- -- --  ---------------  --------------------

  c8 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 76 2f bf e5 00  6d+07:02:47.084  READ DMA

  27 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 00  6d+07:02:47.084  READ NATIVE MAX ADDRESS EXT

  ec 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 a0 02  6d+07:02:47.064  IDENTIFY DEVICE

  ef 00 03 00 45 00 00 00 00 00 00 a0 02  6d+07:02:47.064  SET FEATURES [Set transfer mode]

  27 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 00  6d+07:02:47.064  READ NATIVE MAX ADDRESS EXT

Error 253 [4] occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 21072 hours (878 days + 0 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER -- ST COUNT  LBA_48  LH LM LL DV DC

  -- -- -- == -- == == == -- -- -- -- --

  40 -- 51 00 00 00 00 05 76 2f f2 e5 00  Error: UNC at LBA = 0x05762ff2 = 91631602

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FEATR COUNT  LBA_48  LH LM LL DV DC  Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- == -- == -- == == == -- -- -- -- --  ---------------  --------------------

  c8 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 76 2f bf e5 00  6d+07:02:44.394  READ DMA

  27 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 00  6d+07:02:44.394  READ NATIVE MAX ADDRESS EXT

  ec 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 a0 02  6d+07:02:44.374  IDENTIFY DEVICE

  ef 00 03 00 45 00 00 00 00 00 00 a0 02  6d+07:02:44.374  SET FEATURES [Set transfer mode]

  27 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 00  6d+07:02:44.374  READ NATIVE MAX ADDRESS EXT

Error 252 [3] occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 21072 hours (878 days + 0 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER -- ST COUNT  LBA_48  LH LM LL DV DC

  -- -- -- == -- == == == -- -- -- -- --

  40 -- 51 00 00 00 00 05 76 2f f2 e5 00  Error: UNC at LBA = 0x05762ff2 = 91631602

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FEATR COUNT  LBA_48  LH LM LL DV DC  Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- == -- == -- == == == -- -- -- -- --  ---------------  --------------------

  c8 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 76 2f bf e5 00  6d+07:02:41.684  READ DMA

  27 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 00  6d+07:02:41.684  READ NATIVE MAX ADDRESS EXT

  ec 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 a0 02  6d+07:02:41.664  IDENTIFY DEVICE

  ef 00 03 00 45 00 00 00 00 00 00 a0 02  6d+07:02:41.664  SET FEATURES [Set transfer mode]

  27 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 00  6d+07:02:41.664  READ NATIVE MAX ADDRESS EXT

Error 251 [2] occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 21072 hours (878 days + 0 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER -- ST COUNT  LBA_48  LH LM LL DV DC

  -- -- -- == -- == == == -- -- -- -- --

  40 -- 51 00 00 00 00 05 76 2f f2 e5 00  Error: UNC at LBA = 0x05762ff2 = 91631602

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FEATR COUNT  LBA_48  LH LM LL DV DC  Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- == -- == -- == == == -- -- -- -- --  ---------------  --------------------

  c8 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 76 2f bf e5 00  6d+07:02:39.154  READ DMA

  27 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 00  6d+07:02:39.154  READ NATIVE MAX ADDRESS EXT

  ec 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 a0 02  6d+07:02:39.134  IDENTIFY DEVICE

  ef 00 03 00 45 00 00 00 00 00 00 a0 02  6d+07:02:39.134  SET FEATURES [Set transfer mode]

  27 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 00  6d+07:02:39.134  READ NATIVE MAX ADDRESS EXT

Error 250 [1] occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 21072 hours (878 days + 0 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER -- ST COUNT  LBA_48  LH LM LL DV DC

  -- -- -- == -- == == == -- -- -- -- --

  40 -- 51 00 00 00 00 05 76 2f f2 e5 00  Error: UNC at LBA = 0x05762ff2 = 91631602

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FEATR COUNT  LBA_48  LH LM LL DV DC  Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- == -- == -- == == == -- -- -- -- --  ---------------  --------------------

  c8 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 76 2f bf e5 00  6d+07:02:36.274  READ DMA

  c8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 76 2e 3f e5 00  6d+07:02:36.224  READ DMA

  c8 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 76 2d 3f e5 00  6d+07:02:36.164  READ DMA

  c8 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 76 2c bf e5 00  6d+07:02:36.124  READ DMA

  c8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 76 2b 3f e5 00  6d+07:02:36.104  READ DMA

Error 249 [0] occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 21067 hours (877 days + 19 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER -- ST COUNT  LBA_48  LH LM LL DV DC

  -- -- -- == -- == == == -- -- -- -- --

  40 -- 51 00 00 00 00 05 74 90 fe e5 00  Error: UNC at LBA = 0x057490fe = 91525374

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FEATR COUNT  LBA_48  LH LM LL DV DC  Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- == -- == -- == == == -- -- -- -- --  ---------------  --------------------

  c8 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 74 90 bf e5 00  6d+02:07:29.664  READ DMA

  27 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 00  6d+02:07:29.654  READ NATIVE MAX ADDRESS EXT

  ec 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 a0 02  6d+02:07:29.644  IDENTIFY DEVICE

  ef 00 03 00 45 00 00 00 00 00 00 a0 02  6d+02:07:29.644  SET FEATURES [Set transfer mode]

  27 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 00  6d+02:07:29.644  READ NATIVE MAX ADDRESS EXT

Error 248 [7] occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 21067 hours (877 days + 19 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER -- ST COUNT  LBA_48  LH LM LL DV DC

  -- -- -- == -- == == == -- -- -- -- --

  40 -- 51 00 00 00 00 05 74 90 fe e5 00  Error: UNC at LBA = 0x057490fe = 91525374

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FEATR COUNT  LBA_48  LH LM LL DV DC  Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- == -- == -- == == == -- -- -- -- --  ---------------  --------------------

  c8 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 74 90 bf e5 00  6d+02:07:26.844  READ DMA

  27 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 00  6d+02:07:26.844  READ NATIVE MAX ADDRESS EXT

  ec 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 a0 02  6d+02:07:26.824  IDENTIFY DEVICE

  ef 00 03 00 45 00 00 00 00 00 00 a0 02  6d+02:07:26.824  SET FEATURES [Set transfer mode]

  27 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 00  6d+02:07:26.824  READ NATIVE MAX ADDRESS EXT

SMART Extended Self-test Log Version: 1 (2 sectors)

Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error

# 1  Extended offline    Completed: read failure       90%      4294         1578776201

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

    1        0        0  Not_testing

    2        0        0  Not_testing

    3        0        0  Not_testing

    4        0        0  Not_testing

    5        0        0  Not_testing

Selective self-test flags (0x0):

  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.

If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.

SCT Status Version:                  2

SCT Version (vendor specific):       256 (0x0100)

SCT Support Level:                   1

Device State:                        Active (0)

Current Temperature:                 17 Celsius

Power Cycle Max Temperature:         17 Celsius

Lifetime    Max Temperature:         55 Celsius

SCT Temperature History Version:     2

Temperature Sampling Period:         1 minute

Temperature Logging Interval:        1 minute

Min/Max recommended Temperature:     -4/72 Celsius

Min/Max Temperature Limit:           -9/77 Celsius

Temperature History Size (Index):    128 (5)

Index    Estimated Time   Temperature Celsius

   6    2012-09-20 07:24    24  *****

 ...    ..(120 skipped).    ..  *****

 127    2012-09-20 09:25    24  *****

   0    2012-09-20 09:26    15  -

   1    2012-09-20 09:27    15  -

   2    2012-09-20 09:28    16  -

   3    2012-09-20 09:29    16  -

   4    2012-09-20 09:30    17  -

   5    2012-09-20 09:31    17  -

SCT Error Recovery Control:

           Read: Disabled

          Write: Disabled

SATA Phy Event Counters (GP Log 0x11)

ID      Size     Value  Description

0x000a  2            0  Device-to-host register FISes sent due to a COMRESET

0x0001  2            0  Command failed due to ICRC error

0x0002  2            0  R_ERR response for data FIS

0x0003  2            0  R_ERR response for device-to-host data FIS

0x0004  2            0  R_ERR response for host-to-device data FIS

0x0005  2            0  R_ERR response for non-data FIS

0x0006  2            0  R_ERR response for device-to-host non-data FIS

0x0007  2            0  R_ERR response for host-to-device non-data FIS

0x0008  2            0  Device-to-host non-data FIS retries

0x0009  2            0  Transition from drive PhyRdy to drive PhyNRdy

0x000b  2            0  CRC errors within host-to-device FIS

0x000d  2            0  Non-CRC errors within host-to-device FIS

0x000f  2            0  R_ERR response for host-to-device data FIS, CRC

0x0010  2            0  R_ERR response for host-to-device data FIS, non-CRC

0x0012  2            0  R_ERR response for host-to-device non-data FIS, CRC

0x0013  2            0  R_ERR response for host-to-device non-data FIS, non-CRC

```

-t short

```
smartctl 5.42 2011-10-20 r3458 [i686-linux-3.3.0-gentoo] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-11 by Bruce Allen, http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error

# 1  Short offline       Completed: read failure       10%     21365         2930229299

# 2  Extended offline    Completed: read failure       90%      4294         1578776201

```

----------

## Bigun

Here is the 1.5TB I purchased, now this is weird:

-x

```
smartctl 5.42 2011-10-20 r3458 [i686-linux-3.3.0-gentoo] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-11 by Bruce Allen, http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Model Family:     Western Digital Caviar Green (Adv. Format)

Device Model:     WDC WD15EARX-22PASB0

Serial Number:    WD-WMAZA7039390

LU WWN Device Id: 5 0014ee 206b42457

Firmware Version: 51.0AB51

User Capacity:    1,500,301,910,016 bytes [1.50 TB]

Sector Sizes:     512 bytes logical, 4096 bytes physical

Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]

ATA Version is:   8

ATA Standard is:  Exact ATA specification draft version not indicated

Local Time is:    Thu Sep 20 09:40:53 2012 UTC

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x80)   Offline data collection activity

               was never started.

               Auto Offline Data Collection: Enabled.

Self-test execution status:      (   0)   The previous self-test routine completed

               without error or no self-test has ever 

               been run.

Total time to complete Offline 

data collection:       (26880) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:           (0x7b) SMART execute Offline immediate.

               Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

               Suspend Offline collection upon new

               command.

               Offline surface scan supported.

               Self-test supported.

               Conveyance Self-test supported.

               Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003)   Saves SMART data before entering

               power-saving mode.

               Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01)   Error logging supported.

               General Purpose Logging supported.

Short self-test routine 

recommended polling time:     (   2) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:     ( 255) minutes.

Conveyance self-test routine

recommended polling time:     (   5) minutes.

SCT capabilities:           (0x3035)   SCT Status supported.

               SCT Feature Control supported.

               SCT Data Table supported.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAGS    VALUE WORST THRESH FAIL RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     POSR-K   100   253   051    -    0

  3 Spin_Up_Time            POS--K   191   175   021    -    5416

  4 Start_Stop_Count        -O--CK   100   100   000    -    12

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   PO--CK   200   200   140    -    0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         -OSR-K   100   253   000    -    0

  9 Power_On_Hours          -O--CK   100   100   000    -    2

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        -O--CK   100   253   000    -    0

 11 Calibration_Retry_Count -O--CK   100   253   000    -    0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       -O--CK   100   100   000    -    10

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count -O--CK   200   200   000    -    9

193 Load_Cycle_Count        -O--CK   200   200   000    -    19

194 Temperature_Celsius     -O---K   127   117   000    -    23

196 Reallocated_Event_Count -O--CK   200   200   000    -    0

197 Current_Pending_Sector  -O--CK   200   200   000    -    0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   ----CK   100   253   000    -    0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    -O--CK   200   253   000    -    0

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   ---R--   100   253   000    -    0

                            ||||||_ K auto-keep

                            |||||__ C event count

                            ||||___ R error rate

                            |||____ S speed/performance

                            ||_____ O updated online

                            |______ P prefailure warning

General Purpose Log Directory Version 1

SMART           Log Directory Version 1 [multi-sector log support]

GP/S  Log at address 0x00 has    1 sectors [Log Directory]

SMART Log at address 0x01 has    1 sectors [Summary SMART error log]

SMART Log at address 0x02 has    5 sectors [Comprehensive SMART error log]

GP    Log at address 0x03 has    6 sectors [Ext. Comprehensive SMART error log]

SMART Log at address 0x06 has    1 sectors [SMART self-test log]

GP    Log at address 0x07 has    1 sectors [Extended self-test log]

SMART Log at address 0x09 has    1 sectors [Selective self-test log]

GP    Log at address 0x10 has    1 sectors [NCQ Command Error log]

GP    Log at address 0x11 has    1 sectors [SATA Phy Event Counters]

GP/S  Log at address 0x80 has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x81 has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x82 has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x83 has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x84 has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x85 has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x86 has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x87 has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x88 has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x89 has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x8a has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x8b has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x8c has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x8d has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x8e has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x8f has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x90 has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x91 has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x92 has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x93 has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x94 has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x95 has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x96 has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x97 has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x98 has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x99 has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x9a has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x9b has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x9c has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x9d has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x9e has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0x9f has   16 sectors [Host vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0xa0 has   16 sectors [Device vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0xa1 has   16 sectors [Device vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0xa2 has   16 sectors [Device vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0xa3 has   16 sectors [Device vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0xa4 has   16 sectors [Device vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0xa5 has   16 sectors [Device vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0xa6 has   16 sectors [Device vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0xa7 has   16 sectors [Device vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0xa8 has    1 sectors [Device vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0xa9 has    1 sectors [Device vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0xaa has    1 sectors [Device vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0xab has    1 sectors [Device vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0xac has    1 sectors [Device vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0xad has    1 sectors [Device vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0xae has    1 sectors [Device vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0xaf has    1 sectors [Device vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0xb0 has    1 sectors [Device vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0xb1 has    1 sectors [Device vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0xb2 has    1 sectors [Device vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0xb3 has    1 sectors [Device vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0xb4 has    1 sectors [Device vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0xb5 has    1 sectors [Device vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0xb6 has    1 sectors [Device vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0xb7 has    1 sectors [Device vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0xbd has    1 sectors [Device vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0xc0 has    1 sectors [Device vendor specific log]

GP    Log at address 0xc1 has   93 sectors [Device vendor specific log]

GP/S  Log at address 0xe0 has    1 sectors [SCT Command/Status]

GP/S  Log at address 0xe1 has    1 sectors [SCT Data Transfer]

SMART Extended Comprehensive Error Log Version: 1 (6 sectors)

No Errors Logged

SMART Extended Self-test Log Version: 1 (1 sectors)

No self-tests have been logged.  [To run self-tests, use: smartctl -t]

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

    1        0        0  Not_testing

    2        0        0  Not_testing

    3        0        0  Not_testing

    4        0        0  Not_testing

    5        0        0  Not_testing

Selective self-test flags (0x0):

  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.

If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.

SCT Status Version:                  3

SCT Version (vendor specific):       258 (0x0102)

SCT Support Level:                   1

Device State:                        Active (0)

Current Temperature:                    23 Celsius

Power Cycle Min/Max Temperature:     22/23 Celsius

Lifetime    Min/Max Temperature:     22/33 Celsius

Under/Over Temperature Limit Count:   0/0

SCT Temperature History Version:     2

Temperature Sampling Period:         1 minute

Temperature Logging Interval:        1 minute

Min/Max recommended Temperature:      0/60 Celsius

Min/Max Temperature Limit:           -41/85 Celsius

Temperature History Size (Index):    478 (180)

Index    Estimated Time   Temperature Celsius

 181    2012-09-20 01:43     ?  -

 ...    ..(296 skipped).    ..  -

   0    2012-09-20 06:40     ?  -

   1    2012-09-20 06:41    30  ***********

   2    2012-09-20 06:42     ?  -

   3    2012-09-20 06:43    30  ***********

   4    2012-09-20 06:44     ?  -

   5    2012-09-20 06:45    30  ***********

   6    2012-09-20 06:46     ?  -

   7    2012-09-20 06:47    30  ***********

   8    2012-09-20 06:48     ?  -

   9    2012-09-20 06:49    30  ***********

  10    2012-09-20 06:50    30  ***********

  11    2012-09-20 06:51    30  ***********

  12    2012-09-20 06:52     ?  -

  13    2012-09-20 06:53    30  ***********

  14    2012-09-20 06:54     ?  -

  15    2012-09-20 06:55    30  ***********

  16    2012-09-20 06:56     ?  -

  17    2012-09-20 06:57    30  ***********

  18    2012-09-20 06:58     ?  -

  19    2012-09-20 06:59    30  ***********

  20    2012-09-20 07:00     ?  -

  21    2012-09-20 07:01    28  *********

  22    2012-09-20 07:02    27  ********

 ...    ..(  2 skipped).    ..  ********

  25    2012-09-20 07:05    27  ********

  26    2012-09-20 07:06    28  *********

  27    2012-09-20 07:07    28  *********

  28    2012-09-20 07:08    28  *********

  29    2012-09-20 07:09     ?  -

  30    2012-09-20 07:10    30  ***********

 ...    ..( 10 skipped).    ..  ***********

  41    2012-09-20 07:21    30  ***********

  42    2012-09-20 07:22    31  ************

 ...    ..(  3 skipped).    ..  ************

  46    2012-09-20 07:26    31  ************

  47    2012-09-20 07:27    30  ***********

  48    2012-09-20 07:28    31  ************

 ...    ..( 24 skipped).    ..  ************

  73    2012-09-20 07:53    31  ************

  74    2012-09-20 07:54    32  *************

  75    2012-09-20 07:55    31  ************

 ...    ..(  3 skipped).    ..  ************

  79    2012-09-20 07:59    31  ************

  80    2012-09-20 08:00    32  *************

 ...    ..( 41 skipped).    ..  *************

 122    2012-09-20 08:42    32  *************

 123    2012-09-20 08:43    31  ************

 124    2012-09-20 08:44    32  *************

 ...    ..( 21 skipped).    ..  *************

 146    2012-09-20 09:06    32  *************

 147    2012-09-20 09:07    33  **************

 ...    ..( 26 skipped).    ..  **************

 174    2012-09-20 09:34    33  **************

 175    2012-09-20 09:35     ?  -

 176    2012-09-20 09:36    22  ***

 177    2012-09-20 09:37    22  ***

 178    2012-09-20 09:38    22  ***

 179    2012-09-20 09:39    23  ****

 180    2012-09-20 09:40    23  ****

Warning: device does not support SCT Error Recovery Control command

SATA Phy Event Counters (GP Log 0x11)

ID      Size     Value  Description

0x0001  2            0  Command failed due to ICRC error

0x0002  2            0  R_ERR response for data FIS

0x0003  2            0  R_ERR response for device-to-host data FIS

0x0004  2            0  R_ERR response for host-to-device data FIS

0x0005  2            0  R_ERR response for non-data FIS

0x0006  2            0  R_ERR response for device-to-host non-data FIS

0x0007  2            0  R_ERR response for host-to-device non-data FIS

0x000a  2            1  Device-to-host register FISes sent due to a COMRESET

0x000b  2            0  CRC errors within host-to-device FIS

0x8000  4          320  Vendor specific

```

-t short

```
smartctl 5.42 2011-10-20 r3458 [i686-linux-3.3.0-gentoo] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-11 by Bruce Allen, http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error

# 1  Short offline       Completed without error       00%         2         -

```

Do I need to run a long test on this one?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Bigun,

Just so you can tell the responses apart.

```
Model Family:     Western Digital Caviar Green (Adv. Format)

Device Model:     WDC WD30EZRX-00MMMB0

Serial Number:    WD-WCAWZ1889074 
```

This drive has read problems at

```
LBA = 0x00657979 = 6650233
```

if the drive gets a read to succeed, it should remap these sectors, so you will not lose any data.

A write to these sectors should force a remap too, but that will cost you the data there, since you can't read it first.

If you can afford the whole surface write, you can write to the entire drive surface and see what happens to  

```
ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAGS    VALUE WORST THRESH FAIL RAW_VALUE 

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   PO--CK   200   200   140    -    0 
```

The values in this table (not RAW_VALUE) are normalised so that when VALUE<=THRESH the parameter has failed.

Sectors fail and are remapped throughout the life of the drive, which is why modern HDD never appear to have an bad sectors. They are kept hidden.

A word of warning on RAW_VALUE.  These values are vendor specific.  Several data items are often packed into one 32 bit field.  To interpret these values get the info from the vendor.

Even if this drive does remap the problem area, would you trust a drive that

```
  CR FEATR COUNT  LBA_48  LH LM LL DV DC  Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- == -- == -- == == == -- -- -- -- --  ---------------  --------------------

  c8 00 00 00 08 00 00 00 65 79 79 40 00     00:16:46.866  READ DMA 
```

as doing this before it was 16 hours old?

Its an infant mortality failure - don't waste time on it.  Check its warranty status and return it. 

Your middle post 

```
=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Model Family:     SAMSUNG SpinPoint F2 EG

Device Model:     SAMSUNG HD154UI

Serial Number:    S1XWJ1KZ213845 
```

```
ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAGS    VALUE WORST THRESH FAIL RAW_VALUE 

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   PO--CK   099   099   010    -    24 

196 Reallocated_Event_Count -O--CK   099   099   000    -    24 
```

but after

```
Error 255 [6] occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 21072 hours (878 days + 0 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.
```

thats normal.

```
  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FEATR COUNT  LBA_48  LH LM LL DV DC  Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- == -- == -- == == == -- -- -- -- --  ---------------  --------------------

  c8 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 76 2f bf e5 00  6d+07:02:49.794  READ DMA

  27 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 00  6d+07:02:49.794  READ NATIVE MAX ADDRESS EXT

  ec 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 a0 02  6d+07:02:49.774  IDENTIFY DEVICE 
```

That its getting IDENTIFY DEVICE commands from the host suggests that there may be a problem with the host interface as its getting reset.  If you are lucky, it might just be the data cable.

Your last post.

```
Model Family:     Western Digital Caviar Green (Adv. Format)

Device Model:     WDC WD15EARX-22PASB0

Serial Number:    WD-WMAZA7039390

LU WWN Device Id: 5 0014ee 206b42457 
```

This drive looks OK. The SMART error log is missing, so no errors have been recorded.  A long test is like reading the entire drive to /dev/null but the drive does it itself.  It takes a seriously long time (days).

Try it if you like, you can always stop it.

----------

## Bigun

Extremely helpful post, thank you.

The 3Tb drive was shipped off, the original 1.5 TB drive had less than a year warranty left, I figured, why not go ahead and replace it.  So I have that third good drive left to test with.

I have other spare parts to test with:

 - an exact replacement for the SATA card

 - several SATA cables

So, shutdown the machine and replace the SATA cable first?  

Then if that fails, try the card?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Bigun,

That sounds like a plan.

----------

